# Se Callo El Servidor De Foro Nissanmexico.net



## winjacks (Jul 28, 2004)

:showpics:


----------



## Rebound (Apr 23, 2004)

de veras, a que se debio eso?
estoy tratando de entrar pero ahora me redirecciona hacia nissanmexico.org

si sabes algo me avisas

Saludos


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Sato anda reviviendo el foro precisamente como nissanmexico.org, espero hayan recibido el mail que les envie a todos.

Si alguno me falló no fue personal, el problema es que tuve que hacerlo uno x uno dado que no daba chance de enviar masivamente.

Tan pronto esté vivo, les avisamos por aquí, trataremos de enviar un mail masivo o señales de humo jejejejejje.

Un gran saludo y nos vemos pronto

Manuel Gutierrez


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

It's alive, It's alive.

Ya revivio en efecto cambiamos a *nissanmexico.org* y los esperamos por allá para seguir compartiendo nuestras hispanoamericanas experiencias.

Parece no se perdió nada, tenemos mas ancho de banda y velocidad de transferencia, dado que nos mudamos a un servidor de foros automotices (incluyendo este de NissanForums)

Ya fue mandado un mail global, sugerimos eliminar todas sus cookies para que entren sin "vicios previos" y los esperamos por ahi.


----------

